# Couldn't help myself.



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

How cute is THAT!  :laugh:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

. Cute!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

The devil dog impersonation or the great big wide toothy grin? lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That is the best picture!!!!!!Hate to say it but it looks like the devil dog and the angel dog


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Hahaha that is awesome!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

LOL! Love it! I hope they used that as their Christmas card that year. Absolutely priceless.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahahah! Both of these are great!


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## RRsGSD (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks familiar.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thats a great photo and awesome caption. hahaha


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Love 'em!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You're not my real mom! That's awesome!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Those were great!! "YOU'RE NOT MY REAL MOM!!!":rofl:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man Saphire these are great. i8 gotta check this out on Mondays. Thanks
Love the addiction to fetch caption.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

My favorite is still the "you're not my real mom" but I couldn't stop laughing at the racoon either. I love these!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Saphire said:


>



Too true.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mine actually answers to Butthead....


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol


----------



## cjmills7277 (May 3, 2014)

Lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Heh heh, yupp! Paybacks, for all the time the dog is blamed...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

cjmills7277 said:


> Lol


Hahaha


----------



## gtaroger (Aug 4, 2015)

I would let the little guy eat all he wants. Roger


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

ROFL All of them are great!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahahaha! Nice!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Friday smile


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Perfect!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Too funny!!!:rofl:


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

You guys have seen this one right?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUn-f5t53qc


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Rofl


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

DutchKarin said:


> You guys have seen this one right?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUn-f5t53qc


Hahaha that's my favorite! !!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Saphire these last two captions were sweet and funny.Thanks.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahahahahaha! Nice!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Y'all have found some wonderful ones. My sister shared this with me the other day

https://youtu.be/xIQV9fcUhHw


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

car2ner said:


> Y'all have found some wonderful ones. My sister shared this with me the other day
> 
> https://youtu.be/xIQV9fcUhHw


Lol love it!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol @ spider


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All three of them are awesome!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------

